# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Protein.....Survery of Which Taste the best and Best For You

## CrazyHorse13

Just wondering what you guys all think.....I am about to buy some new protein and looking to change up...

I am a big fan of Optimum Nut..

----------


## Nooomoto

Optimum Nutrition seems to be the way to go for a good balance between taste and quality of content.

----------


## Frank1

Yup. Agree with Nooomoto. Optimum has always given me good results. Extreme Milk Chocolate 100% whey is really good...add a couple tbs of peanut butter in blender and wow!!!

----------


## Nooomoto

> I am a big fan of Optimum Nut..


LMAO...nut, huh?  :Haha:

----------


## Kibble

Myofusion with near-freezing water tastes exactly like a Wendy's Frosty

----------


## T_Dubp

I'm going to have to go with ON as well; gotta love that 10 lb bag

----------


## Supersets

Now brand Whey Protien Isolate and none of the sugar and all B.S. crap in it.. Also Nutra bio.com whey protien Isolate also a very good product..

----------


## POPS

> Optimum Nutrition seems to be the way to go for a good balance between taste and quality of content.


they get my vote!!

cant go wrong here....

----------


## big l

I just bought a big bottle of optimum nutrition nitro core 24 at GNC for 10 bucks on the clearance rack. I think it was on there because it tastes like garbage. I'm used to it though and it seems to be quality other than the taste. 

I was just on their site and saw something called oats and whey. Has anyone tried that stuff? It looks like a good way to get some quality fiber in with your protein.

----------


## NEW_IN_THE_GAME

I use optimum nutrition, chocolate flavor. Always used it since i was a teen, always will unless they discontinue it.lol. then i would stop lifting.jk

----------


## redz

I love the ON casein in the vanilla flavor. Great products.

----------


## dangerous dan

im supping iso nutrition 2....thought it tasted okay, but i realised yesterday it tastes of shit..

----------


## matt77

ON is good to me but I also like Dymatize 12 hour proteins taste and texture. The fudge brownie tastes just like brownie batter. The Dymatize whey Isolate is good too and mixes very well but does have a thin texture.

Disclaimer: There is no such thing as 12 hr digesting protein :Wink:

----------


## CrazyHorse13

So what I am hearing is that OP is the best protein....

----------


## CrazyHorse13

Bump

----------


## NC600cbr

I use ON as well. Usually one of the chocolate flavors but I just picked up a tub of cookies n cream. Tastes fantastic.

----------


## ...aydn...

only noobs go on about what protien they have.. i have supplemented my protien shakes for kangeroo sausages. 2 and half suasages has-

35gms protien
1gms fat
6gms complex carbs. 

i serve of kanga sausage cost me $1 

i will never pay for overpriced sh*t protien... if your smart you will find a better alternative.

----------


## YoungGunsNY

wheybolic protein shake 60 grams of protein & tastes like a yoo-hoo w/water

----------


## CrazyHorse13

This is what a Jag looks like......

I am pretty sure he did not have to say this.....show maturity and move on




> only noobs go on about what protien they have.. i have supplemented my protien shakes for kangeroo sausages. 2 and half suasages has-
> 
> 35gms protien
> 1gms fat
> 6gms complex carbs. 
> 
> i serve of kanga sausage cost me $1 
> 
> i will never pay for overpriced sh*t protien... if your smart you will find a better alternative.

----------


## MurphDawgg485

lol.

----------


## Valac

Muscle Millk Casein Cookies & Cream mixed with milk, best drink ever!

----------


## Kibble

> only noobs go on about what protien they have.. i have supplemented my protien shakes for kangeroo sausages. 2 and half suasages has-
> 
> 35gms protien
> 1gms fat
> 6gms complex carbs. 
> 
> i serve of kanga sausage cost me $1 
> 
> i will never pay for overpriced sh*t protien... if your smart you will find a better alternative.



Ok got it. Once you become an experienced athlete like yourself you move past protein. Protein is only for Novices because it is a waste. Also, there are "kangaroo sausages" sold all over the place in other countries. They have them at my McDonalds in South Carolina and my Taco Bell in Florida.

Glad to see that the vets like yourself are immune to the shiity protein supplement

----------


## rrer0404

Monster Milk! All I've tried so far is peanut butter chocolate and its good. I take only one scoop instead of two, still 25g of protein and less fat, calories, etc than Muscle Muscle Milk light. Just ordered mocha latte and cake batter! I mix with non fat or light yogurt for a creamy taste and sometimes mix with ice in a blender. Even throw some fruit and Wheaties Fuel in there. YUM YUM.

----------


## ...aydn...

> Ok got it. Once you become an experienced athlete like yourself you move past protein. Protein is only for Novices because it is a waste. Also, there are "kangaroo sausages" sold all over the place in other countries. They have them at my McDonalds in South Carolina and my Taco Bell in Florida.
> 
> Glad to see that the vets like yourself are immune to the shiity protein supplement


why act like an ass? im sorry that i rather eat real meat and not pay 4x the price for some shit protien shake made by some multimillion dollar company, thats plain and simple ripping people off. 
i dont give a fvck what you think about me eating kangeroo but i was just stating how high the nutritional value is in them, and how affordable it is for me.

pretty sure this thread was about what protien works best for you and i am actually contributing to this thread by stating a better alternative for protien shakes and maybe that post could have given someone some idea's about alternatives that they could maybe open there eyes to, but obviously people on here are to closed minded to think like that. 

so go ahead and post ur shit threads trying to rip on people and outwit one another, your only contributing to making the site a shitter place. it is about learning from one another and contributing usefull information.

heres some stats say you get your have 2 protien shakes a day-

say per serve your protien shakes cost you $2 thats $1460 a year

say per serve of real meat protien cost you $1 (which is what i pay) $730 a year (plus you get essiential minerals like iron etc)


pretty sure i know which one is best and if you argue that protien shakes are better then real food your either a uneducated noob who thinks they know everything about nutrition, or your a skinny little wheener b*tch that wonders why they ar'nt growing.

have fun with your ripping losers, im off to find some posts where some people actually made some good contributions.

----------


## ...aydn...

> This is what a Jag looks like......
> 
> I am pretty sure he did not have to say this.....show maturity and move on


show some maturity????? can you please explain what is imature about my post?????

----------


## Kibble

I never said protein powder was better than whole food protein.

You claimed that if we were smart we sould stop buying protein.

Basiclly that only "newbs" buy protein. I hate that fvcking word "newb" by the way

You knocked the best-selling supplement in the world. Show me a successul bodybuilder who does not occasionally supplement with protein.

Next time you want to call us un-educated for buying protein powder, take a step back and refrain

----------


## RyanM923

Hold on, I'm gonna grab some popcorn real quick...

----------


## Kibble

lol no popcorn necesary. I have no hard feelings towards ...aydn...

I just found it quite odd that he would claim protein powder to be an unwise decision. If somebody is using protein for 1/2 of their daily intake, then there are problems. But there is nothing wrong with having a shake post workout and before bed.

----------


## scorpion62

Gold standard whey french vanilla creme or strawberry and micellar casein for my night protein

----------


## ...aydn...

> I never said protein powder was better than whole food protein.
> 
> You claimed that if we were smart we sould stop buying protein.
> 
> Basiclly that only "newbs" buy protein. I hate that fvcking word "newb" by the way
> 
> You knocked the best-selling supplement in the world. Show me a successul bodybuilder who does not occasionally supplement with protein.
> 
> Next time you want to call us un-educated for buying protein powder, take a step back and refrain



actually i claimed that if your smart you will find a better alternative. you will actually still be buying protien it will just be from a different source ie= meat.

yes i did "knock" the best selling "supplement" in the world. You know why it is the best selling supplement in the world, because "everybody's doin it" so why not be a sheep and follow yourself right into one of the biggest scams out there. and it is usually amatures that go on about how good there protien works and what different types. 
i dont see any big guys at my gym talking about if they take iso post workout and casien before bed, and how great tasting it is.

dont get me wrong i think high protien is essential but im stating better ways that are more affordable and also with a higher nutritional value. 
so why should i refrain from saying anything i have said??

and i never said your "un educated for buying protien" i said if you think protien powder is better then real food, your un educated.....

get the facts straight before you go talking trash 

not here to argue dude im here to contribute

----------


## crazypat123

intrapro whey protein made by gaspari nutrition, it tastes like a melted chocolate bar

----------


## intensityfreak

> Myofusion with near-freezing water tastes exactly like a Wendy's Frosty


agreed just finished my 4th 5or so lb tub and fina buy more, myofusion has a great mixture of all the proteins, ima stick with it

----------


## motomoto

Syntha-6 is my favorite- tons of benifits-i buy it in the premade ready to drink- its not cheap but hella convienant

----------


## BIG KAY

isomass extreme gainer - super cheap, tons of calories, protein, and carbs. it all ends up in the same place so im not too concerned about how it tastes going down haha.

----------


## tylerrrman

Dude's right. 
I'm not trying to bump an old arguement but if more then half of your protein is coming from shakes and not gaining jack from your fked up stomach, that's because you're not supposed to be taking in huge amounts of whey like that.

1 Shake mid-day is ok, but why use casein powder when you can get some cottage cheese fat free from the store and down a couple spoonfulls instead? That's like saying all processed food is better for you because it's a highly concentrated form of the original food. America is fat because of this method of thinking.

----------


## Kibble

> Dude's right. 
> I'm not trying to bump an old arguement but if more then half of your protein is coming from shakes and not gaining jack from your fked up stomach, that's because you're not supposed to be taking in huge amounts of whey like that.
> 
> 1 Shake mid-day is ok, but why use casein powder when you can get some cottage cheese fat free from the store and down a couple spoonfulls instead? That's like saying all processed food is better for you because it's a highly concentrated form of the original food. America is fat because of this method of thinking.


Bro there was no arguement.... only a disagreement. 

Nobody here said that half of their daily intake of protein is from powder. So your post is irrelevant and misguiding. OP simply wanted to know what the best tasting protein is. That is all. The best tasting protein

----------


## CrazyHorse13

> intrapro whey protein made by gaspari nutrition, it tastes like a melted chocolate bar


That sounded really good

----------


## Epic Ed

Kangaroo sausage? Huh...all we can get are donkey dicks around here. Guess I'll have to stick with a protein powered or start offending the farm animals. The other alternatives are steaks and chicken, but considering the convenience of a good protein powered, it's a relevant topic. Not to mention, the powders are all substantially cheaper around here than carving up a cow every time I need some protein. That said -- I've had some absolute dog crap for protein powder over the years and the opinions about what current products taste and work the best is certainly relevant.

----------


## Failure

My protein source can beat up your protein source.

----------


## RyanAlmighty

1. ON Whey Gold (FTW!)
2. ON Casein Chocolate Supreme
3. Monster Milk Cake Batter

----------


## bigjoe30

> Myofusion with near-freezing water tastes exactly like a Wendy's Frosty


yea that stuff is good i was taking it for a while but i just went back to ON for a while.

----------


## Machdiesel

Natures best pre bottled ISOPURE is the best. They come in fruit flavors and dont have that unbearable watered down shake taste

EDIT: VERY PRICEY

----------


## shadey33

i thought ON vanilla was awesome till i had the ON double rich chocolate love the stuff !!

----------


## CrazyHorse13

This Post is going very well

----------


## CrazyHorse13

I will tell you what sucks.....six star..from Walmart...I bought a jug of it and used it up and then a friend gave his full jug and I am so sick of it....I hate it...lol

----------


## ...aydn...

> Bro there was no arguement.... only a disagreement. 
> 
> Nobody here said that half of their daily intake of protein is from powder. So your post is irrelevant and misguiding. OP simply wanted to know what the best tasting protein is. That is all. The best tasting protein


dude wtf is up with you????? this thread is not "whats the best flavoured protien shake" the thread is actually "protien survrey... which protien taste the best and best for you" maybe cottage cheese is the best for him did you ever think of that dumbass? maybe he likes the taste of cottage cheese? 

dunno what is wrong with you, seems like your on a mission to be the best douche on the site, and seems like your doing a good job.

----------


## Kibble

aydn, stop flexing your internet muscles at me brother. Just go into your control panel and block "BigKuntry1984" Grow the **** up

----------


## Kibble

> yea that stuff is good i was taking it for a while but i just went back to ON for a while.


I can't do "On" anymore. It was my favorite. Then I tried Myofusion. At first I hated the thickness of Myofusion, but I grew to love it. Now I hate the super-liquidy "On".... I gotta have it thick!!

Now I just take ProNOS. It is only $19.99 on TF for 3lbs, so I get a shitload of that. It is $100 for 15lbs

----------


## brokendown

eggs,chicken, fish,beef, On's 100% protein thats the order for me, why do people hash over the taste of protein powders, and not the nutritional facts and value per dollar.

----------


## JDawg1536

> dude wtf is up with you????? this thread is not "whats the best flavoured protien shake" the thread is actually "protien survrey... which protien taste the best and best for you" maybe cottage cheese is the best for him did you ever think of that dumbass? maybe he likes the taste of cottage cheese? 
> 
> dunno what is wrong with you, seems like your on a mission to be the best douche on the site, and seems like your doing a good job.


Your first post in this thread sounded very conceited and made you seem like a big douchebag. You called everyone who is discussing in this thread a "noob" and then said anyone who uses protein powder is stupid. 

I don't understand how anyone with grammar as disgustingly atrocious as yours works up the nerve to call anyone else "stupid". I'm no grammar nazi, but good god..... it's nearly impossible to figure out what the f*ck you are trying to say.

----------


## Kibble

> *Your first post in this thread sounded very conceited and made you seem like a big douchebag. You called everyone who is discussing in this thread a "noob" and then said anyone who uses protein powder is stupid.* 
> I don't understand how anyone with grammar as disgustingly atrocious as yours works up the nerve to call anyone else "stupid". I'm no grammar nazi, but good god..... it's nearly impossible to figure out what the f*ck you are trying to say.


That is why I addressed him the way I did.

----------


## BigFresh

EAS whey protien....or EAS myoplex .........iv been using it for years never tried anything else ....i noticed im the only 1 using this why?.....Now im done...lol

----------


## F4iGuy

ON choco. coconut w/ a banana and some ice

----------


## izerkon

> heres some stats say you get your have 2 protien shakes a day-
> 
> say per serve your protien shakes cost you $2 thats $1460 a year
> 
> say per serve of real meat protien cost you $1 (which is what i pay) $730 a year (plus you get essiential minerals like iron etc)
> 
> 
> have fun with your ripping losers, im off to find some posts where some people actually made some good contributions.



this really isn't relevant but the stupid maths irritates me

who the hell pays $2 a serve for a shake?! 

optimum nutrition 3kg tub, 77 serves, $40 off a1supps.com

$40/77 = 51c per serve
x2 a day = $1.02 per day
x365 days in a year = $372 per year

half the price of your meat

----------


## npb

> this really isn't relevant but the stupid maths irritates me
> 
> who the hell pays $2 a serve for a shake?! 
> 
> optimum nutrition 3kg tub, 77 serves, $40 off a1supps.com
> 
> $40/77 = 51c per serve
> x2 a day = $1.02 per day
> x365 days in a year = $372 per year
> ...


But dude, he's eating KANGAROOS. Seriously, straight from the outback. KRIKEY! Haha...

----------


## Kibble

> ON choco. coconut w/ a banana and some ice


Man that sounds fvcking great! I am just too lazy to use my blender. But now that I am down to one shake a day, I might as well try

----------


## JDawg1536

> this really isn't relevant but the stupid maths irritates me
> 
> *who the hell pays $2 a serve for a shake?!* 
> 
> optimum nutrition 3kg tub, 77 serves, $40 off a1supps.com
> 
> $40/77 = 51c per serve
> x2 a day = $1.02 per day
> x365 days in a year = $372 per year
> ...


I do. I get it from a retailer high on a mountain top on planet Kolob. The dude mixes em special with water from the fountain of youth and ground up kangaroo meat. They taste like shit but you gain a pound of lean body mass after every shake.

----------


## Animal1

The ON Whey is perfect!

----------


## ...aydn...

> Your first post in this thread sounded very conceited and made you seem like a big douchebag. You called everyone who is discussing in this thread a "noob" and then said anyone who uses protein powder is stupid. 
> 
> I don't understand how anyone with grammar as disgustingly atrocious as yours works up the nerve to call anyone else "stupid". I'm no grammar nazi, but good god..... it's nearly impossible to figure out what the f*ck you are trying to say.


you can't understand what i'm trying to say? if you didn't leave school in year 8 to work in a gay club you might have been able to read properly.

i'm not trying to dis anyone that takes protien powders, i just think its gay that people have to discus which flavour is best. Sound like a bunch of weeners i see at my gym.
i especially hate it how people ask me "what type of protien do you take" seriously i dont give a flying fvck about what protien powder tastes like or what rip off brand its from. you get big from training hard and eating hard. if your eating enough calories throughout the day you will reach your appropriate amount of protien needed for the day. write down everything you eat for 1 day then evaluate the nutritional value and im sure you will have enough protien. if you dont your not eating enough. no matter how much shakes you have you can get the neccesary calories needed. I eat real food, and who ever thinks you cant get big without your super awesome "ON ice cream flavoured 100% isolate" or your muscletech "celltech hardcore" or any other over hyped garbage are noobs. 

have fun being suckers

----------


## gitngunz

I wonder if ON makes a kangaroo flavored protein powder? that would have to b the best of both worlds, if not I guess I'll just stick w/ ON whey.

----------


## Kibble

> I wonder if ON makes a kangaroo flavored protein powder? that would have to b the best of both worlds, if not I guess I'll just stick w/ ON whey.


Lmfao that is the funniest shit I have read all week lol.

Aydn, just cut your losses and stop posting in this thread. Your comments are childish, and they take away the integrity of this thread

----------


## youngster26

ON double chocolate

----------


## sellersis

Cyto Sport's Muscle Milk Chocolate Shake is the best I've tasted so far.

----------


## sellersis

Honestly no one cares.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

I have been taking Monster Mass chocolate weight gainer and lovin it lol

----------


## Mr Tick

I use vanilla Matrix 5.0 from Syntrax. I throw a banana, 2 strawberry, a few blue berrys and a scoop of PB in there. It tastes fine by it self but i like the nutrition i get from the fruits and it jazzes up the shake. PWO i add a scoop of carb slam.

Also use ON vanilla casein.

----------


## JDawg1536

> you can't understand what i'm trying to say? if you didn't leave school in year 8 to work in a gay club you might have been able to read properly.
> 
> i'm not trying to dis anyone that takes protien powders, i just think its gay that people have to discus which flavour is best. Sound like a bunch of weeners i see at my gym.
> i especially hate it how people ask me "what type of protien do you take" seriously i dont give a flying fvck about what protien powder tastes like or what rip off brand its from. you get big from training hard and eating hard. if your eating enough calories throughout the day you will reach your appropriate amount of protien needed for the day. write down everything you eat for 1 day then evaluate the nutritional value and im sure you will have enough protien. if you dont your not eating enough. no matter how much shakes you have you can get the neccesary calories needed. I eat real food, and who ever thinks you cant get big without your super awesome "ON ice cream flavoured 100% isolate" or your muscletech "celltech hardcore" or any other over hyped garbage are noobs. 
> 
> have fun being suckers


No, I understood what you were trying to say.... but only because I spend lots of time volunteering to work with children suffering from Down syndrome. What I don't understand is your reference to me working in a gay club. Are gay people not as smart as the rest of us? 

Nobody anywhere has said that you "can't get big without protein supplements". You decided to storm in here like a douche and throw in your two cents (which is closer to a cent and a half) about shit that nobody was discussing while insulting people along the way. Take that bitch attitude and third grade writing ability of yours and go somewhere else to throw in your opinion that wasn't asked for, because nobody here gives a shit what you think.

----------


## ...aydn...

> No, I understood what you were trying to say.... but only because I spend lots of time volunteering to work with children suffering from Down syndrome. What I don't understand is your reference to me working in a gay club. Are gay people not as smart as the rest of us? 
> 
> Nobody anywhere has said that you "can't get big without protein supplements". You decided to storm in here like a douche and throw in your two cents (which is closer to a cent and a half) about shit that nobody was discussing while insulting people along the way. Take that bitch attitude and third grade writing ability of yours and go somewhere else to throw in your opinion that wasn't asked for, because nobody here gives a shit what you think.


is this because you can relate to these kids? i guess you are on there level though so i cant blame you...im guessing your dp is one of the kids you work with?

----------


## JDawg1536

> is this because you can relate to these kids? i guess you are on there level though so i cant blame you...im guessing your dp is one of the kids you work with?


On "there" level? I don't understand what you're trying to say. Go to school.

----------


## Graniteboy

I have to say myofusion is my brand.......banana,vanilla

----------


## ...aydn...

> On "there" level? I don't understand what you're trying to say. Go to school.


lets make a deal. if i go to school you have to go to the gym?

----------


## CrazyHorse13

Bump!

----------


## gitngunz

> lets make a deal. if i go to school you have to go to the gym?


Roflmfao!!!!!!

----------


## Kibble

Been lovin that PRO-NOS... since it is only $19.99 for 3lbs

----------


## Kibble

Basically, 15 pounds of powder for $100

----------


## yerrr

myo or pro nos prob best tasting but I use ON- could really care less how it tastes

----------


## Kibble

I am still waiting for the kangaroo flavored protien ...... ......

----------


## Machdiesel

^^THIS^^^^

I actually havent tasted myofusion but I am using REAL MASS right now, which Is basically myofusion with added carbs. THIS STUFF TASTE AMAZING!! Whats even crazier is it tastes this good mixed with water. Tastes like a real milkshake, end of story. I am going to try it with almost freezing water, sounds amazing

----------


## JDawg1536

> I am still waiting for the kangaroo flavored protien ...... ......


broh, thair makeeng it it comes out next yeer didnt u no that!

----------


## bigslick7878

> Been lovin that PRO-NOS... since it is only $19.99 for 3lbs


"Only"??

EAS at BJ's is $28 for 5 pounds and I thought that was expensive.

----------


## Kibble

> broh, thair makeeng it it comes out next yeer didnt u no that!


LMAO I am going to get that shit on pre-order

----------


## Kiki

> actually i claimed that if your smart you will find a better alternative. you will actually still be buying protien it will just be from a different source ie= meat.
> 
> yes i did "knock" the best selling "supplement" in the world. You know why it is the best selling supplement in the world, because "everybody's doin it" so why not be a sheep and follow yourself right into one of the biggest scams out there. and it is usually amatures that go on about how good there protien works and what different types. 
> i dont see any big guys at my gym talking about if they take iso post workout and casien before bed, and how great tasting it is.
> 
> dont get me wrong i think high protien is essential but im stating better ways that are more affordable and also with a higher nutritional value. 
> so why should i refrain from saying anything i have said??
> 
> and i never said your "un educated for buying protien" i said if you think protien powder is better then real food, your un educated.....
> ...


Good for you, you eat kangaroo meat after your workout. For some of us, it's not about the money, it's a lot more to do with the fact that after a heavy workout, sometimes you're drained to the point you can't even physically sit down to eat properly, and in this case a protein shake is the most convenient and easiest thing to consume.

Also some of us don't have the time to eat 6 meals of real food a day because we have others things besides gym in our lives.

Your comments are immature, it's like you're pissed of at people who use protein powders, jealously or something, why do you even give a fuk? Eat your kangaroo meat and keep to yourself lol.

My 0.2c



Now back to the original thread, I personally find truemass and syntha-6 the best tasting.


Cookies and cream, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmm




> I am still waiting for the kangaroo flavored protien ...... ......


Some bad news BK, just found out yesterday that it will only be available in Australasia. I've heard wild donkey is pretty close tasting though.

----------


## Kibble

> Good for you, you eat kangaroo meat after your workout. For some of us, it's not about the money, it's a lot more to do with the fact that after a heavy workout, sometimes you're drained to the point you can't even physically sit down to eat properly, and in this case a protein shake is the most convenient and easiest thing to consume.
> 
> Also some of us don't have the time to eat 6 meals of real food a day because we have others things besides gym in our lives.
> 
> Your comments are immature, it's like you're pissed of at people who use protein powders, jealously or something, why do you even give a fuk? Eat your kangaroo meat and keep to yourself lol.
> 
> My 0.2c
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao this thread makes me smile  :Roll:

----------


## supersetman

allsportsnutrition ON extreme milk chocolate, stuff tastes amazing and it is very low in sugar.

----------


## gitngunz

Jus found myoplex at SAMs club for $27 for 5 lbs

----------


## freakinhuge

I have tasted the extreme milk chocolate before, very good and only 1 gram of sugar. Does allsportsnutrition have any sales or coupon codes going on right now?

----------


## gitngunz

I got an app called red laser for my iPhone, I started scanning all my supps w/ that, it has saved me a ton of $$$, just a thought

----------


## Kibble

...Aydn... there is a thread going on in the diet section about kangaroo meat. Maybe you should go discuss kangaroo recipes with them.

BTW... still waiting on that kangaroo flavored protein

----------


## nbaylot33

I always enjoyed Syntha - 6 mochachino flavored, it helps me with my chocolate cravings

----------


## crf450x

on or eas would be the most commonly used by me . i like to get one vanilla and one choc so i can change it up frequently.

----------


## brokendown

I would give kangaroo meat a try, why not? We eat cows and nasty chickens , I bet a lot of people have no idea how nasty a chicken coop can be, or how bad a chicken can look.

Turtle and frog legs are an excellent meal , I haven't tried snake or gator yet but would love too, I would assume both are very lean meats.

There are many people alive today, in the usa, that have eaten raccoons and opossum, sometimes you had to eat what you could get.

anyway......this thread has gave me some good laughs.....

----------


## gif

i was using ON, but then i switched to syntha6, seen great results, i use it int he mroning

Iso Flex after workout

before bed i use ON casein cookies n cream

----------


## F4iGuy

^How you liking the cookies and cream? I tried peanut butter... horrible. Vanilla is OK, thinking about the cookies next.

----------


## CrazyHorse13

kangaroo

----------


## ProEvoDanny

myprotein's protein tastes fantastic my faves the choco mint

----------


## sprinter911

Myofusion vanilla with milk and ice blended into a milk shake is tasty! (I know its on older thread)....

----------


## Kibble

Bump for Kangaroo flavored MuscleMilk

----------


## dec11

reflex instant whey, without a doubt. ON gave me horrible heartburn and made me fart like a harley

----------


## mrnotducks

Bump

----------


## Back In Black

> Bump


Really? A 2 year old thread? Learn to search there are whey (get it?) more recent threads than this!

----------


## Big Rob78

> I just bought a big bottle of optimum nutrition nitro core 24 at GNC for 10 bucks on the clearance rack. I think it was on there because it tastes like garbage. I'm used to it though and it seems to be quality other than the taste. 
> 
> I was just on their site and saw something called oats and whey. Has anyone tried that stuff? It looks like a good way to get some quality fiber in with your protein.


ON Nitro Core tastes like cardboardCARDBOARD CORE!! FREEL THE POWER OF REAL CARDBOARD!!!! hahagood quality thoughI have used the Oats & Whey and I really liked using it with breakfast and mixing some with post workoutgood stuff!

----------


## Big Rob78

Best proteins in my opinion: Dymatize, Myogenix and Optimum! Dymatize tasts best for Whey iso and HydroWhey, just avoid “Rich Chocolate, Creamy Vanilla, and Berries” in the Elite whey Isolate, all the others are very food, even the All Natural versions(All Natural Vanilla is out of this world and usually hate vanillas). The iso 100 flavors all rock. Fusion7’s are all really good , good quality and affordable. The overall best blend is the Myogenix MyoLean, mostly Isolat with hydro whey and probiotic, realy good tast too, but can be spendy for a 30 serving tub. My all time Favorite is ON All Natural flavored 100% Gold Standard Whey (Chocolate), But I cant afford it sense they keep raising their prices. ON natural Casein is the best textured Casein.

----------


## Copurt

Best supplement for me would be Optimum nutrition gold standard whey isolate. I tried myofusion but didn't like the taste much. About to get the next batch of coffee flavored whey from ON

----------


## Live for the PUMP

ON gold standard for whey isolate

Cytosport Chocolate for Casein

----------


## havanakid

ON Whey Gold,On Pro Complex chocolate.....and if I had a good month at work its Wheybolic 60 vanilla..not only is it a very lean protein with a great amount of bcaas but it tastes amazing imo.

----------


## liftology

ON all the way I just hate how there aren't many calories! I need to bulk, I guess I could add some peanut butter

----------


## GoHardorGoHomeLV

Chocolate flavored ON and Muscle Milk is pretty good, but I stopped drinking them a while ago because of all the fillers and extra crap they add in. I recently been drinking vanilla flavored natural protein powder by True Athlete. I blend in mixed fruit (strawberries, blueberries, and raspberries), vanilla yogurt, and some stevia. Bomb!

----------


## red_hulk

I really like the Lean Body vanilla ice cream. It's like 35-40g and tastes amazing haha

----------


## F250Hoss

Dymatize

----------


## stronger1986

I'm all about BSN - Syntha6 True-mass and lean dessert are all great protein sources that taste amazing

----------


## cel89

> only noobs go on about what protien they have.. i have supplemented my protien shakes for kangeroo sausages. 2 and half suasages has-
> 
> 35gms protien
> 1gms fat
> 6gms complex carbs. 
> 
> i serve of kanga sausage cost me $1 
> 
> i will never pay for overpriced sh*t protien... if your smart you will find a better alternative.



i had a kangaroo steak the other day, smells awful how do you eat it.

----------


## DamageDealer

i love optimum. 100% whey gold or classic whey - doesn't matter. i love mocha cappucino, chocolate and strawberry flavours. chocolate mint seemed fine too. currently using vpx syngex serious chocolate flavour, and it's pretty awesome

----------


## nkyle90

I love ON

but for price
I go for the Dymatize protein isolate chocolate

----------


## dev_man77

If you haven't tried it yet,
V-core whey is hands down the best tasting, and that is the general concenses around here. Complete nutrition sells it. I have tried every single brand it seems and I always go back to their vanilla bean flavor. Goes great with everything. 

For Casein my favorite is Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard Casein. Flavor is good, but I havent tried any other brands but I could never complain about it so I wouldnt change it.

----------


## Ashop

> Just wondering what you guys all think.....I am about to buy some new protein and looking to change up...
> 
> I am a big fan of Optimum Nut..


I use Synthepure and it has no flavor so I'm able to make it too my liking everytime.
I like switching it up to keep from getting boring.

----------


## britt28

I've always been partial to True Nutrition's Chocolate Coconut flavor. A lot of people always like ON but ON always tastes bland to me?  :Hmmmm:

----------

